# Sirius subscriber growth outpaces XM



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://today.reuters.com/news/newsa...KOC_0_US-MEDIA-XMSATELLITE.xml&src=rss&rpc=23


> Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. (SIRI.O: Quote, Profile, Research) on Thursday posted stronger second quarter subscriber additions than larger rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. (XMSR.O: Quote, Profile, Research), sending Sirius' shares up 4 percent.
> 
> Sirius, boosted by an exclusive deal with shock jock radio personality Howard Stern, said it added about 600,640 net new subscribers in the quarter, a 64 percent growth from the same period last year. It ended the quarter with 4.7 million subscribers, still short of XM's nearly 7 million subscribers.
> 
> XM said it added 398,000 net new subscribers, a 38 percent drop in net subscriber growth compared to last year's period curbed by new product availability. XM shares were flat in Nasdaq trade after falling as much as 5 percent before the market opened.


More...


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

This is great news for sat. radio fans... nearly 1M additions in the usually slow Q2.

Of course, this is even better news to SIRI fans with a good tromping of XMSR.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

deraz said:


> Of course, this is even better news to SIRI fans with a good tromping of XMSR.


Don't expect Sirius to outpace XM forever. Sirius had a good pop from all the Howard Stern fans that had to run out and jump onboard. This will not last. Those who could not live without Howard have probably already made the switch. Having Howard is not really much of a draw to those who weren't already fans.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> Don't expect Sirius to outpace XM forever. Sirius had a good pop from all the Howard Stern fans that had to run out and jump onboard. This will not last. Those who could not live without Howard have probably already made the switch. Having Howard is not really much of a draw to those who weren't already fans.


the Stern signing gve Sirius name recognition that it did not have before. I am an XM sub but Sirius hasa fine service as well. if they continue to market themselves correctly who knows what will happen.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I am an XM sub but I sub to Sirius a few months ago with the anouncement that Nascar will be moving off of XM and onto Sirius starting in 2007 I plan on keeping my XM sub until the end of the season in november then will be exculisive Sirius Sub for the only reason I got the XM in the first place was so I could listen to the Nascar race while on the road.

I am sure that next year XM will lose a few Subs to Sirius when the Nascar Channel moves but as to how many I wont venture to guess.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Don't expect Sirius to outpace XM forever. Sirius had a good pop from all the Howard Stern fans that had to run out and jump onboard. This will not last. Those who could not live without Howard have probably already made the switch. Having Howard is not really much of a draw to those who weren't already fans.


Only time will tell. Both companies will stay in business. The press made way to much of a deal of Mel's comments... there is just as much chance of Coke and Pepsi merging. It is just a matter of who gets the largest share of the pie.

Don't forget, many people have been opting for XM because Stern and Playboy are on Sirius.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Mavrick said:


> I am an XM sub but I sub to Sirius a few months ago with the anouncement that Nascar will be moving off of XM and onto Sirius starting in 2007 I plan on keeping my XM sub until the end of the season in november then will be exculisive Sirius Sub for the only reason I got the XM in the first place was so I could listen to the Nascar race while on the road.
> 
> I am sure that next year XM will lose a few Subs to Sirius when the Nascar Channel moves but as to how many I wont venture to guess.


That was the main reason we baught SIRIUS over a year ago was because of NASCAR moving to SIRIUS from XM. So if we're out of range of our local NASCAR affiliate which I work for we can still hear the race. That and SIRIUS has the NFL. We liked the music selection on both equally so it was more the sports offerings that had us go with SIRIUS. We didn't take stern comming to SIRIUS in to consideration when we baught SIRIUS.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

deraz said:


> Don't forget, many people have been opting for XM because Stern and Playboy are on Sirius.


 I hope all 5 of those yuppies never turn their new XM units to 202, 150, 153, 65, 66...

Neither service is clean, that is one of the drawing cards of sat radio...and if you have crumb crunchers or are just uber-conservative, both services can and will, at no charge, put your reciever(s) into Ned Flanders mode with a simple phone call...

point is, for every one that XM has picked up with that stratagy, they loose 100 or so...


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

agreer said:


> Flanders mode with a simple phone call...
> 
> point is, for every one that XM has picked up with that stratagy, they loose 100 or so...


I believe you have left off a "0"...

...stratagy, they loose 1,000 or so....:lol:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Don't expect Sirius to outpace XM forever. .


Ready to change your mind yet? XM has just lowered sub guidance while Sirius has just raised theirs.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Don't expect Sirius to outpace XM forever. Sirius had a good pop from all the Howard Stern fans that had to run out and jump onboard. This will not last. Those who could not live without Howard have probably already made the switch. Having Howard is not really much of a draw to those who weren't already fans.


Oh well. It has now been 4 straight quarters. The fifth is going to be a done deal as well.


----------

